# Tivo mini will not work with 2-tuner Edge? TRUE?



## theruckman (Jun 21, 2005)

Posted this on Tivo Mini too but.....
Hey everyone, long time Tivo junkie here. I have been fine with my OTA Tivo Premiere for a few years now, but got the 2 tuner deal promo here recently (OTA, $322 out the door, all in service). I am FINE with 2 tuners, I know alot say not worth it with only 2 tuners...not me....OTA....I am totally fine.....was just ready to upgrade after I installed one for another client -AND ALSO installed a couple minis for this client......SO I get on Ebay and buy a mini TCDA93000 and call them to activate.....totally honest with them, told them from Ebay...etc....even if they wanted an extra $50 I did not care. WHAT I DID NOT EXPECT WAS them saying because it is only 2 tuners I cannot use the mini with it? HUH? I do not reading anything about this limitation -BUT would not have known to look for/ask about it anyway. So was she blowing smoke here or what? Any comments?

thanks
Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Duplicate thread: Tivo mini will NOT work with 2-tuner Edge? Please confirm or comments


----------



## GSG1802 (Aug 26, 2021)

I too recently purchased the TiVo Edge Dual Tuner for Antenna and it works with my TiVO Mini (which I previously used with a TiVO Roamio (4 tuner) that finally crashed. I am using the TiVO Bridge and MoCA point of entry filter. When I connected the Edge, I re-ran the setup process for the Mini so that the two devices would communicate properly (it wasn't working until I did that.) So far, all is good.

NOTE: In regards to your original question, I forgot to mention in my response above that a TiVO rep assured me that the Edge will work with the Mini. Although the Edge apparently has a built in MoCA, I still found that I needed a MoCA filter where my antenna enters the house, plus, as I already mentioned, I also need the Bridge.

*UPDATE (09-03-2021): See my comments in the "duplicate" discussion of this thread (link was added near the top of this discussion by krkaufman.)* Except for the above "NOTE," I decided to remove some earlier comments I made, because they would only confuse the overall discussion.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

GSG1802 said:


> Although the Edge apparently has a built in MoCA, I still found that I needed a MoCA filter where my antenna enters the house, plus, as I already mentioned, I also need the Bridge.]


The "PoE" MoCA filter keeping the MoCA signals away from the antenna is a basic security (and FCC) requirement when employing MoCA.

As for the EDGE, only the "for Cable" model has a built-in MoCA bridge. The OTA-only models do not.


----------



## GSG1802 (Aug 26, 2021)

Thank you for the clarification krkaufman. When I purchased the Edge, the TiVO sales rep told me the MoCA was built in, but did not specify that only apples to the "Cable" version. As an update to the issue I am having with my Mini, I called TiVO and spent time on the phone with a tech trying to resolve the issue, without success. I just received a message from TiVO asking me to try a couple other steps. I was instructed to contact them if those do not resolve the problem of not being able to watch Live TV on my Mini when only one television program is being recorded on the Edge.


----------

